# SUVs - best one to fit bikes inside?



## R332 (Jul 26, 2004)

I am looking for a new family rig to haul four people but I really want to be able to carry my bike inside for long trips. My post isn't searching for opinions on which company builds the best SUV, but I need to know which ones people have found that can swallow a bike (wheels off) plus luggage. 

I will make this question one level more difficult by saying that I am not interested in any full-size rigs (i.e. Suburban, Denali, Expedition, Durango, etc).

My list of ideal candidates would be a 4Runner, GX470, Sequoia or RX350. I would consider a mini-van (Odyssey or Sienna) becaue I know they have enough space but we live in a rugged area with lots of snow so a true SUV with 4WD is a better option.

Any advice would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Why would'nt you consider a Surburban or the others you listed? I have a Yukon XL, it is great for the situation you are looking for. Not only is it big enough to handle 4 people, 4 bikes and gear, it will also do it comfort. If mileage is a concern, the Yukon will get about the same mileage or better than the others you listed.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

You can get the Sienna in AWD. I'm not really into minivans but I have to admit that Siennas are pretty dang nice. If I was in the market for a higher end SUV, I'd definitely consider one of these instead.


----------



## luar (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought this summer a 2003 Honda CR-V and purchased on E-Bay for $20 an internal bike rack. I was able to put in 2 bikes with half the rear seat folded. I could have easily added a 3rd bike and still have a usable rear seat for a passenger and 4 if I folded the other half.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

4runner. Decent size, two engine choices if you dont need a V8. Proven track record for offroad worthiness. Good ground clearance so you dont play snow shovel in snow. Only down side is they aint cheap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

*Maybe a Honda Element*

Two people in the front row, one in the middle row, one in the third row.

Fold up the 2nd and 3rd row seats on the side opposite the passengers (they fold against the wall instead of down to the floor.)

Then you can fit a couple of bikes upright with both wheels still attached. Just bungee cord them to the shoulder belt anchor or something.

It's an option I'm seriously considering. Four people inside. Two (maybe three) bikes inside w/ wheels attached.

Another advantage is that the interior can be cleaned with a hose.


----------



## deusxq (Sep 7, 2007)

I myself have a 4runner, and its great. i have a roof rack now, but before that i was throwing 1-3 bikes in the back, with room to spare! plus, its an awesome vehicle.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anyone have the Honda Element? 

I know internal fork mounts are available as an option. I am considering this vehicle among several others. How is the power for going up into the Mountains. I will be going to Mammoth or Big Bear How is the mileage? I know you can get 4whl drive on some of the models, is it necessary? thanks


----------



## bike-wrench (Aug 29, 2007)

*But no-one has REALLY answered his question!*

I too, am curious what "inside the SUV" bike racks are out there, and how they work out.

I have a Hummer H3, and the inside of the cargo area is all rubber, for easy cleaning.

If I can't find a good inside bike rack, I'll just buy some fork mounts and a really heavy 2X6 board.....maybe cover it with carpet first (or cheetah fur).

Any other ideas? Thule used to make a #592 rack, but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Why would'nt you consider a Surburban or the others you listed? .


Maybe he wants a reliable vehicle?


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

Honda Element, CR-V, and 4-Runner are all good choices. I have friends with one of each and they love them. 

I'd go with the Element. :thumbsup:


----------



## shortbus901 (Jun 19, 2006)

BradTXAg96 said:


> Two people in the front row, one in the middle row, one in the third row.
> 
> Fold up the 2nd and 3rd row seats on the side opposite the passengers (they fold against the wall instead of down to the floor.)
> 
> ...


I have an Element and hands down it kicks arse for biking. A few things though, it only has two rows of seats: driver/passenger and the two fold up seats in the back for a total of four seats. I've fit three people and bikes before but it's a squeeze. Also, even though it has a rubber floor you can't hose out the interior unfortunately.

If you are looking to haul 2 people + 2 bikes or just 4 people the Element is an awesome choice (decent gas mileage too). If you need to haul 4 people and still want the bikes inside you'll probably be hard pressed to find anything short of a soccer mom bus like the suburban XL (or whatever they're called) that will do it. I just use a hitch rack on the Element in situations like that.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Bike wrench, Yakima makes several surface mount fork mounts that is intended for p/u beds. These can easily be used on the inside of your Hummer. If you prefer not to permantely mount them buy drilling holes.subfloor I have seen bars that expand to the sides of the bed this may be converted to the inside of you Hummer. I havn't seen these for a while though.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

as far as the Element goes. I have test driven the SC, drives like a Honda, turns are tight also. I know you can get the floor mounts as an accessory on the Element. After hearing the good reviews I will take another look at the Element.

thanks


----------



## luar (Jul 24, 2007)

The newly designed 2007 CR-V is a bit smaller in the interior than the previous generation. I have a 2003 CR-V and it is incredibly roomy and practical. The floor is flat. I can squeeze several bikes inside using an internal rack. If it wasn't for family considerations, I would have gotten an Element.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

just got back from the Honda web site. too bad the sc doesn't come in 4wd. but do I really need it. after all this is sunny california. The SC model doesn't offer the floor mounts but I'll be they can special or them. it's the same truck.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I know a few folks....*



nagatahawk said:


> just got back from the Honda web site. too bad the sc doesn't come in 4wd. but do I really need it. after all this is sunny california. The SC model doesn't offer the floor mounts but I'll be they can special or them. it's the same truck.


Who just take a board, cut it to the width of the rear cargo space, and mount a couple of fork mounts to it. Works great. No need for factory custom overpriced stuff for something as simple as this.

Does the E have any kind of bolt-down bosses in the cargo area? Maybe you can attach to those.


----------



## shortbus901 (Jun 19, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> Who just take a board, cut it to the width of the rear cargo space, and mount a couple of fork mounts to it. Works great. No need for factory custom overpriced stuff for something as simple as this.
> 
> Does the E have any kind of bolt-down bosses in the cargo area? Maybe you can attach to those.


Definitely do not pay the absurd prices Honda will charge you for the mounts. I found a three pack of them for $28 on overstock.com and bolted them to a 2 x 4 that wedges between the cargo bins on each side in the rear. The honda ones are just the same fork mounts bolted to the spare tire cover in the back which IMO would get very annoying if you were to try to load anything else in there.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*For that matter...*



shortbus901 said:


> Definitely do not pay the absurd prices Honda will charge you for the mounts. I found a three pack of them for $28 on overstock.com and bolted them to a 2 x 4 that wedges between the cargo bins on each side in the rear. The honda ones are just the same fork mounts bolted to the spare tire cover in the back which IMO would get very annoying if you were to try to load anything else in there.


I know Performacne Bike regularly has thier's on sale for $10 each. Find a 10% coupon and make that $27.


----------



## bike-wrench (Aug 29, 2007)

*Well, I finally made mine for the Hummer H3*

It looks and works awesome. But just for 1 bike for now.... I left enough room for another fork mount angled next to it, for a buddy. I'll pick up the other fork mount later. I just moved here, and have no friends yet... :cryin: LOL

I really only made this because I hate having to load the big, heavy 2 bike Hollywood rack on the hitch of my Hummer or the wife's Jeep every time I wanna go for a quick ride after work. Plus, this way, I don't have to worry about some ass clown making off with my bike.

Materials:

One 2"x10" Douglas Fir board from Lowe's, cut to length. $7.44
2 feet of pimp-ass black outdoor carpet from Lowe's. $8.90
About 40 staples in my Arrow T-50 staple gun $1.00
One Thule bike fork mount, quick-release $21.00
Four 1/4" diameter x 1.5" wood screws $1.97

Having it completed in the time my Hungry Man **** was in the oven... $ Priceless 


























I probably spent about $40.00 on it, but I was bored and I like to make things myself.

I stretched / wrapped the thin black outdoor carpet around the board, and stapled it on the backside. On the ends, I simply tucked / folded the carpet like wrapping the end of a Christmas present, then tucked / stapled it underneath. It actually gives a thick padded cushion on the sides, which keeps from scratching the plastic on the walls and gives the rack an "interference" fit...nice and snug between the sides of the SUV interior.

Enjoy the pics.... hope it helps someone.

L8R


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice work, very clean.


----------



## trekbuddy (Aug 31, 2007)

R332 said:


> My list of ideal candidates would be a 4Runner, GX470, Sequoia or RX350. I would consider a mini-van (Odyssey or Sienna) becaue I know they have enough space but we live in a rugged area with lots of snow so a true SUV with 4WD is a better option.
> 
> Any advice would be great :thumbsup:


The Sequoia would be the largest of the SUV's that you have listed. The GX470 or RX350 come with third row seating but it is really an after thought. I sure wouldn't want to put any adults in those third rows for even a run to a resturant! The Sequoia is Toyota's answer to the Suburban and yet still has Toyota reliability. Of your choices to haul everything you want to haul I would seriously look into the Sequoia. I did custom car audio and have had the opportunity to drive all of them and the Sequoia has the most inside cargo area even though for myself I would want the 4 runner. IMO


----------



## deli hustler (May 19, 2006)

I don't think you can get these over there but I've got an Mitsubishi L400 Delica, me and the wife have spent a week camping with two bikes in comfort. They are 4wd and as good as a Landrover Discovery offroad and more bomb proof to boot,


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

Toyota Sequoia or Nissan Armada


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Honda Element?

Thursday my wife drove to work with an mtb and a road bike inside, wheels on.

Here's the Niner inside on the way to Downieville.


----------

